# OEM HID Xenon Fit.



## MdS (Oct 28, 2014)

*OEM HID Xenon Installation ???*

Hi all.


I know there has been a previous post about this so before, i have read it all.

The topic seemed to go a litle sour in the end and mixed up with the replica winpower headlights - it was closed in the end.


I have purchased the OEM headlights and KUFATEC Knockoff adaptors from Aliexpress.


I have connected the headlights and earth cables - they do turn on with the ignition point only.

Once I turn the car on (engine running) seems like some relays go crazy!


High beams and LEDs (DRL) need to be connected now. 

I have routed the wires to the BCM (CECM) Plugs and now do now know what pins to use.



Anyone got a Manual (maybe kufatec) or know what pins should i use in the CECM plug ?


Im so close to finishing the install but cant seem to find the info anywhere. 

I have seen some great install/DIY here from other cars but nothing specific for the Beetle.


The seller that sold me the adaptors says it has no instructions and the guys hardly speak a word of english. 



On the leftheadlight the wires labeled ( A5 / B6) 

Right Side headlight (B13 + B15)


Below are some pics to ilustrate what im talking about.


Has anyone finally installed the OEM xenon ? Can anyone help ? 

My car is a MEX MADE 2013 BEETLE




(10/14 PIN) Harness











_headlight and harness installed - earthed and ready to plug in pins _











CECM / BCM PLUG (some empty pin spaces on both sides)




















Notes on the Wire


----------



## MdS (Oct 28, 2014)

Ok - So does this mean that nobody here has adapted the OEM Xenons yet ?


----------



## jdi5015 (Jan 10, 2015)

*BUMP*

There's hardly any info. on this. If there's anyone out there with some experience on the subject, please share!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Pretty sure even if you figure all the pins out you still have to change coding with vagcom too. Most people just went aftermarket or retrofit because of how much of a pain it is. 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## jdi5015 (Jan 10, 2015)

*HID*

Any luck, MdS? Please keep us posted.


----------



## jdi5015 (Jan 10, 2015)

Once you figure out the pins, this might help with the coding: 

http://forums.kilometermagazine.com...BiXenon-LED-install-no-high-beams-SCAN-INSIDE


----------



## jdi5015 (Jan 10, 2015)

Have you tried reaching out to the beet and brycecube? From what I can see in another thread, they were able to install the HIDs with a modified harness.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

jdi5015 said:


> There's hardly any info. on this. If there's anyone out there with some experience on the subject, please share!!


Your harness is different from the one from Kufatec. I used the one they provided. The Kufatec harness for Beetle did not come with pigtails. Although with the Kufatec harness you do need to pull the wire that is at pin 10 on the headlamp side connector and then using a repair wire, insert it in pin 10 on back of the headlamp side connectors and run through firewall to the CECM connector A pin 40 and pin 42. 

I did this on a 2012 turbo with highline (white) display. Without any coding and before I did any wiring changes, I plugged in the OE BiXenon/LEDs and this was function. 
1. Key off, headlamp switch on: no parking light
2. Key on, headlamp switch on: no parking light or DRL, low beams on
3. Key on, headlamp switch off, e-brake off: no DRL
4. Key on, headlamp switch on, no parking light or DRL, low beams on, no flash to pass, no brights when stalk moved to on position, low beams turn off when stalk moved to on position for brights.
5. Key on, headlamp switch off, no flash to pass when activated.

Coding through VagCom is required. I changed VagCom prior to running the two wires to the CECM but I did disconnect the wire going to pin 10 on the headlamp connector with full function other than DRLs/LEDs.


----------



## paoloc7 (Apr 29, 2015)

MdS said:


> Hi all.
> 
> 
> I know there has been a previous post about this so before, i have read it all.
> ...




I 'm doing the same thing with my Audi A1 , is very similar . I 'm just to connect the 2 wires at BCM , but not where it is, just say that under the driver's pedals . Can anyone tell me exactly where?

Thanks


----------

